# WTD: Plastic mudguard end cap for SKS Blumels



## eldudino (20 May 2011)

Wanted, Black Plastic Mudguard Stay End Cap for SKS Blumels.

Just like the ones in the pic below. I've broken one and wondered if anyone had one kicking around that they'd be willing to send me.


----------



## Moodyman (20 May 2011)

I've got a couple spare as there wasn't enough mudguards stay (after fitting) for them to stay in place.

PM me your postal address


----------



## eldudino (20 May 2011)

Moodyman's kindly providing. Cheers!


----------

